# Price increase rumors?



## SDKath (Mar 12, 2008)

I spoke to my friend tonight who was looking into buying points at Beach Club through DVC.  She said that her guide suggested that there would be a price increase by the end of this week.  The guide told her she would honor the current (lower) price for another week since she expressed interest before the price increase took effect.  Anyone have any further info?

Katherine


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Mar 12, 2008)

From your mouth to mickey's big ears...I hope they have an increase as it makes my purchases more valuable.


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 12, 2008)

A price increase is coming, expect it to be $3-$5 per point.


----------

